# أكذوبـــــة العصـــــر : المسيحية ضد الوثنية والتنجيم (الرد (بالعربية) على فيديو روح العصر zeitgeist



## *S.O.G* (22 ديسمبر 2012)

_*أكذوبـــــة العصـــــر : المسيحية ضد الوثنية والتنجيم
(الرد (بالعربية) على فيديو روح العصر Zeitgeist)

*_




​*الفهـــــــرس*
* لمن يوجه هذا الكتيّب؟
* فكرة الفيديو بشكل عام
* الادعاء رقم 1 : رواية قيامة المسيح مسروقة من مصادر أسبق !
* الادعاء رقم 2 : هل رواية ثلاثة الملوك الساجدين للرب يسوع منحولة من مصادر أخرى أسبق؟
* الادعاء رقم 3 : يسوع المسيح لم يكن له وجود على الأرض
* الادعاء رقم 4 : تاريخ ميلاد المسيح في 25 كانون الأول مسروق من ديانات وثنية
* الادعاء رقم 5 : ميلاد المسيح من عذراء أيضاً مسروق
* الادعاء رقم 6 : وقت ولادة المسيح مرتبط بالدورة التنجيمية الفلكية    
* الادعاء رقم 7 : قصة حياة المسيح سُرقت من الديانة الميثراوية الفارسية
* الادعاء رقم 8 : حادثة الصلب مسروقة من مصادر أقدم
* الادعاء رقم9 :  فكرة الـ12 تلميذاً مسروقة من أبراج زودياك الـ12
* الادعاء رقم 10 : حورَس (إله مصري) كان أيضاً قد وُلد من عذراء في الخامس والعشرين من كانون الأول –ديسمبر- ومات وقام ..الى آخره
* الادعاء رقم 11 : رمز الصليب المسيحي مسروق من صليب موجود في دائرة الأبراج الفلكية –زودياك-
* الادعاء رقم 12 : أعمال المؤرخ  فلافيوس يوسيفوس معروفة بزيفها ولا تصلح أن تُعتَمَدَ دليلاً لاكتابياً لوجود المسيح
* الادعاء رقم 13 : قصة الطوفان وفلك نوح منحولة من مصادر أُخرى
* إدعاء إضافي : قصة نجاة موسى الطفل وانتشاله من الماء مسروقة من أسطورة سرجون الأكادي
* ملخص في 7 خطوات لفهم أخطاء ادعاءات سرقة المسيحية من الأديان الوثنية
* { المراجع }

*حمّل الكتيّب من هنا (26 صفحة بحجم 1.23 ميغابايت)*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد رائع وعلمي ومهم، أهنئك عليه أيها الأخ الحبيب وأتمنى أن نرى المزيد من الردود منك.*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد رائع ومنظم ومختصر ومفيد

انا اول مرة اقرا بحث ليك بس فى منتهى القوة  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جيد جداً، أدعوك للإستمرار والمواظبة في نفس المجال وفي نفس هذا النوع من الشبهات لتنهيه تماماً..
أحييك..


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع  يا غالى
استمر


----------



## *S.O.G* (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بصلواتكم ليعطني الرب كلمة عند افتتاح الفم
أشكركم جداً


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*الأخوة الأحبّاء:*
*نشكر الرب أن الكتيّب تمّ تحميله 1575 مرة إلى الآن، ولكن نعلمكم أنه تّمت إعادة تحميل الكتيّب إلى سيرفر جديد بنسختين إحداهما للقراءة والأخرى قابلة للنسخ والتعديل.*
*
*
*الأولى وهي نسخة للقراءة تجدونها هنا، والثانية والتي هي نسخة قابلة للنسخ والتعديل هنا.*
*
*
*كما تم إنشاء مدونة تناقش مواضيع مشابهة على هذا الرابط، واسمها مسيحيون إلى الأبد، إلى جانب قناة يوتيوب بسيطة لا تزال في بداياتها وتحتاج الكثير من العمل لتنمو.*
*
*
*من كل هذا لا أبتغي أي ربح ماديّ بل فقط نشر ما يساعدنا في الشهادة للمسيح في هذا العصر، ولم أقرأ في قوانين المنتدى هنا ما يمنع ذلك.
*
*
*
*دمتم بخير وكونوا معافين.
*


----------

